# Which Ctek charger?



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

As per title, which ctek charger do i need? Thought i'd ask you knowledgeable folk as i've never used one.

i'm getting a optima yellow top battery off of Paul @ Whifbitz but i want a charger to top it up when i don't drive it much over the winter.

Will the CTEK MXS3.6 be ok? Halfords | CTEK MXS3.6 Car Battery Charger

or do i need to go bigger and better? like the MXS5.0 Halfords | CTEK MXS5.0 Battery Charger or even the MXS10 Halfords | CTEK MXS10 Battery Charger

Problem is my car lives outside. I can park with the nose on to my garage (which isn't long enough for a GTR ) so then can i run a ctek charger with the bonnet fully closed, car locked and run it through the front grill or something and under my garage door??

Thanks in advance for any help :thumbsup:


----------



## Grant Hay (Mar 10, 2012)

Im sure the one i have is the 3.5 variant , also have a look for the comfort connectors so you can quickly connect your ctek to the car without needing to mess about with the crocodile clips , i got the one with the battery status leds and if memory serves its the 6mm eyelets you will need.

Fitted a yellowtop to mine also , what a difference , if its a uk car you have then go for the euro terminals and not the jap narrow post as i ordered that one in error and dident fit, it will be a 2.7 R model you need but im sure Paul will keep you right anyways.

Cheers

Grant


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

I've got the 3.6 and run it under the garage door and to the car. You'll need the extension cable. I bought the battery indicator too which is permanently attached to the battery.

You can simply have the cable coming out of the side of the bonnet where it meets the headlight, closes fine with a cable sticking out.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0044WWQIE/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1385760269&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SX110_SY165

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00ADIHUVG/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1385760302&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

Fed my extension cable through the grill, no need to keep opening and closing bonnet, its just plug and play that way!

Si


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Cheers guys.

Grant - it's the 2.7R I'm getting :thumbsup:

Tom - that's exactly what I wanted to know! Thanks 

Looks like i'll get a MXS3.6, the comfort connectors and an extension cable. Jobs a good'un :smokin:


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Simb said:


> Fed my extension cable through the grill, no need to keep opening and closing bonnet, its just plug and play that way!
> 
> Si


I did think of that but then I'd need 2 extension cables; one inside the bonnet and one out of the garage.

Have you got any photos of it? Does it not get wet?


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

TomS said:


> I did think of that but then I'd need 2 extension cables; one inside the bonnet and one out of the garage.
> 
> Have you got any photos of it? Does it not get wet?


Doesn't get wet it has a rubber lid seal, will get some pics up later for you.

Si


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Simb said:


> Doesn't get wet it has a rubber lid seal, will get some pics up later for you.
> 
> Si


Would be interested to see pics of your set up as that sounds like what i would need to do.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

I have an mxs5, and comfort connections, that i didnt fit because it was too much for me to take the plastic coverings off to get to the battery nuts . Lol
It does get hot sometimes though so i wouldn't pack it in tight without some gap around it for air,but seems to work well with just the croc clips attached.
They are quite small and you could put the charger under the bonnet plugged into a mains plug extension lead from an outside socket, if you've got one.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

MXS 3.6. Is the one I'm using.


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

SamboGrove said:


> Would be interested to see pics of your set up as that sounds like what i would need to do.


Here you go, this is where it comes out and fits nicely between one of the grill eyelets when not in use.





Si


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm using CTEK MXS 10 although thinking of upgrading soon...

http://www.ctek.com/gb/en/chargers/MXS 10


----------



## garethr (Oct 1, 2007)

TomS said:


> I did think of that but then I'd need 2 extension cables; one inside the bonnet and one out of the garage...


You can buy a 2.5m extension for the charger lead (just an extension cable, no battery connectors).

The MXS 5.0 has a "battery reconditioning" program which I don't think the MXS 3.8 (replaces the MXS 3.6) has.

3.8 and 5.0 can be used on small (bike) batteries, but there is a limit to the size of car battery that they will charge. 

Might be worth using the battery connector with the red/yellow/green battery charge indicator LEDs.


----------



## wilwak (Jun 3, 2013)

I managed to get two nuts onto the battery terminals ok and fit the comfort connector. I didn't need to remove any significant plastics. It was just a little fiddly.

I exit my little connector socket into the gulley where the windscreen wipers rest just above the battery. There's actually a convenient notch to feed it through. It stays there all teh time and I just connect the charger to it when I park.

I use the 3.6 and extension cable.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/CTEK-Multi-...5374107&sr=8-2&tag=sharenews-21&keywords=ctek

C-Tek Comfort Connect Extension Cable 2.5m: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

The charger comes with both tiger clips and also a eyed comfort connector.

CTEK's are great. Keep your battery at 100% and extend it's life.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I literally have no idea what I'm about to buy, so thought I would revive this thread and ask you guys... 

Currently in my basket (from Demon Tweeks) is the... 

CTEK MXS 7.0 CTEK MXS 7.0 Battery Charger - Demon Tweeks

CTEK Comfort Extension Cable 2.5m CTEK Comfort Extension Cable 2.5m - Demon Tweeks

CTEK Comfort Indicator (theres lots of different types, is the eyelet M6 the one to go for?) http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/motorsport/battery-chargers-conditioners/ctek-comfort-indicator

Thanks guys


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I use http://www.amazon.co.uk/CTEK-Multi-...=UTF8&qid=1394191912&sr=8-1&keywords=ctek+3.6


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess it comes down to what you want to use it for - if just the GTR then imagine the 5.0 would be fine. I use this on my R32, the battery reconditioning has brought back a few batteries from the dead also which has paid for itself.

That said if you want to use it on bigger batteries imagine the 7.0 would then be worth the extra (although it's a fair bit extra!)


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

GhostWKD said:


> I guess it comes down to what you want to use it for - if just the GTR then imagine the 5.0 would be fine. I use this on my R32, the battery reconditioning has brought back a few batteries from the dead also which has paid for itself.
> 
> That said if you want to use it on bigger batteries imagine the 7.0 would then be worth the extra (although it's a fair bit extra!)


So the 5.0 is ideal for the GTR and the 7.0 is a bit overkill?


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

wmd_gtr said:


> So the 5.0 is ideal for the GTR and the 7.0 is a bit overkill?


Wouldn't quote me on it but i've successfully used the 5.0 on many cars including a Merc which had a battery which looked like it could jumpstart a jet!

Truth be told i'm pretty much working on the basis that many people say they use the 3.6 without problem, but the 5.0 for me would be worth the extra for the battery reconditioning features it gives you


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Look at the Ah of a GTR battery then look at those chargers, all of them are an overkill.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

So the 3.6 is enough and the reconditioning thing is pointless?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I used a 3.6 which worked fine for 3 years until I reversed the car out of the garage and forgot to disconnect it and it ripped the connector plug clean off ..............

So I've just purchased a 3.8 for £52 including next day delivery - I think its a recent upgrade to the 3.6. Both work fine and my battery is still going strong after 3.5 years.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

All I can say is, my GTR is 5yrs old, only 11k miles on it, so not used a great deal. It's connected to the Ctek 24/7 and I'm on the original battery.

I'm sure anything higher up the range is better, but I've happy with mine.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2011)

wmd_gtr said:


> So the 3.6 is enough and the reconditioning thing is pointless?


Yes mate 3.6, 3.8 or 5.0 are plenty good enough for a car battery.
I use a 5.0 on mine.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

LMJ said:


> Yes mate 3.6, 3.8 or 5.0 are plenty good enough for a car battery.
> I use a 5.0 on mine.


Same here, I use the 5 - more facilities and the 5 indicates faster charging


----------



## Kyleo87 (Dec 6, 2012)

I use the 5. As above it has the recon and useful indication on it


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Anyone know where you can get the comfort extension cable?


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Demon Tweeks


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Cheaper on the rainforest website iirc... Amazon that is - just remembered we don't block it here heh


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I ended up getting the 5.0 test and charge. And the 2.5m extension which isn't as long as you think when you factor in its got to go well over a meter just to get from the battery to the front grill.

CTEK MXS 5.0 Test & Charge Battery Tester & Conditioner | 56-976

Worked a treat though.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Only just picked up MY10 GTR & will be getting the CTEK MXS 5, but was wondering which fused eyelet connector to get...

_Comfort Indicator Eyelet M6
COMFORT INDICATOR EYELET M6

A practical combination of quick connector and indicator for those with batteries that are difficult to access.

The indicator shows the battery***8217;s charge level simply and clearly.

The eyelet terminals are fitted to the battery, giving effortless connection without the need of actually reaching the battery.

Eyelet: M6 (6.4 mm)
Cable length: 55 cm
Fuse: 15A
It is delivered with a 2-year warranty.

More information
Comfort Indicator Eyelet M8
COMFORT INDICATOR EYELET M8

Eyelet: M8 (8.4 mm) 
Cable length: 55 cm
Fuse: 15A

More information
Comfort Indicator Panel M8 1,5m
COMFORT INDICATOR PANEL M8 1,5M

Cable length: 150 cm
Eyelet terminal: M8 (8.4mm) on both models
Size connector/indicator: 35 mm x 21 mm 50 mm
Fuse: 15A

More information
Comfort Indicator Panel M8 3,3m
COMFORT INDICATOR PANEL M8 3,3M

Cable length: 330 cm
Eyelet terminal: M8 (8.4mm) on both models
Size connector/indicator: 35 mm x 21 mm 50 mm
Fuse: 15A

_

Anyone using one & could advise me?
Cheers
Iggy


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks to Adamantium;
Quote:
Originally Posted by Adamantium View Post
6mm for the stock terminals.

I've bought a CTEK mxs 5.0, with comfort indicator & M6 eyelets.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Just hooked up my CTEK comfort charger with LED readout 
Bought the connector out here, which means I have to open the bonnet to connect it up when in the garage. But probably only when I SORN it for the winter!


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

You can get a 2m extension lead that allows you have the bonnet closed and the charger further away from the car, eg mounted on a wall if inside a garage etc..
clicky


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Tin said:


> Anyone know where you can get the comfort extension cable?


Don't waste your time with the extension, simply cut the original cable and solder in some decent 2 core cable.

Job done, perfect length and as simb on here has done, poke it through the front grill.

3.6 is plenty powerful enough. You actually need much less than 1.0 to keep the battery at full charge even with the doors locked and alarm on.

Mine sits for 6 months over the Winter, 59 plate and still on the original battery.

Satan


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Satan said:


> Don't waste your time with the extension, simply cut the original cable and solder in some decent 2 core cable.
> 
> Job done, perfect length and as simb on here has done, poke it through the front grill.


cheers, but I got the cable a few months ago..works a treat.


----------

